# صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)



## ginajoojoo (1 يونيو 2007)

صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)
**سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك علمتنى كيف التجا اليك فى وقت الشدة اذ قلت"ادعونى فى وقتا الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى" فها انا اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة وفهم الاسئلة وذكرنى بما حفظتة و اعطنى نعمة حتى اعبر التجربة بسلام
و امنحنى سلام عميقا و بركة فى الوقت الذى اكون فيه فى لجنة الامتحان

* ربى يسوع اتوسل اليك ان تعطنى نعمة فى اعين المصححين و حنن
قلوبهم فى تصحيح اوراقى .

*يارب انا خاطى ولم ارضيك ولم ارضى نفسى طول السنة لكن اسالك

ان لا تعاملنى كخطيئتى وقسوة قلبى بل بحبك وحنانك يارب انت قلت" اطلبوا

تجدوا اسالوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم" ّ وايضا ّ "من يقبل لى لا اخرجة خارجا"

استجب لنا بشفاعة العذراء مريم و ملاءكتك و جميع قد يسيك الى الدهر الاتى.

+امين+*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)*

*ارجو ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم
من اجل امتحاناتى..رب المجد يساعدنا ويكون مع كل اللى بيمتحنوا
اختكم جينا​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## egyptchristian (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)*

البابا كيرلس يكون معاكي في امتحاناتك يا جينا وينجحك انت وكل اللي بيمتحنوا. متخفيش ربنا معاكي.


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة للبابا كيرلس ( تصلى يوم الامتحان)*



> البابا كيرلس يكون معاكي في امتحاناتك يا جينا وينجحك انت وكل اللي بيمتحنوا. متخفيش ربنا معاكي.


مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على تشجيعك دايما ليا
رب المجد يرعاك ويدبرلك امورك ويبارك خطاك


----------

